# Powershell: Software Download und installation



## KleinerGrosserMeister (13. September 2018)

Guten Tag an alle,

ich stecke gerade irgendwie fest. Im Internet finde ich auch nichts wirklich, hoffe ich habs nicht einfach nur übersehen.

Folgendes Szenario: ich möchte anhand von Powershell eine Software herunterladen und installieren lassen (automatisch).
Ich weiß zwar, dass ich die Möglichkeit über die PaketManager habe, funktioniert auch alles super aber die Möglichkeit sollte es doch geben oder?
ich weiß einfach nur noch nicht wie 

Hat den hintergrund, dass Rechner für Kunden nicht einzeln sondern automatisiert betankt werden (Standard Software die auf jedem Rechner installiert wird).
Dabei handelt es sich um Windows 10 Pro Clients.
Die Rechner sind in keiner Domäne.

Ich hoffe die infos reichen.
Es muss keine komplette Lösung sein sondern nur denkanstöße in welche richtung es gehen soll. Steh gerade total auf dem Schlauch.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## ComFreek (13. September 2018)

KleinerGrosserMeister hat gesagt.:


> aber die Möglichkeit sollte es doch geben oder?


Nein, an sich ist das nicht so trivial. Erst einmal müsste das Skript die korrekte Herstellerseite finden. Dann den Downloadlink. Wenn es nun ein Standard-Setup ist von einer der bekannten Setup-Hersteller/Wrapper, dann ist der Rest durchaus automatisiert möglich.

Das Ganze klingt für mich sehr danach, dass dir https://chocolatey.org gefallen könnte  Eventuell auch in der Kombo mit "BoxStarter".

(Disclaimer: Ich bin selbst (Co-)Maintainer von ein paar Packages.)


----------



## KleinerGrosserMeister (14. September 2018)

Chocolatey kenn ich, ist auch eine sehr coole idee. Endlich mal ein Paket Manager für Windows 
Ich hatte mal was gesehen von Powershell in Verbindung mit ninite. Weiss aber leider nicht mehr wie das lief, da hatte so ein Typ diverse skripte geschrieben.

Ich bin überhaupt kein Skripter (Programmierer schon mal garnicht)
Deshalb steh ich da so ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. Das Ziel ist es einfach z.B

ein Kunde will 15 Rechner, alle 15 Rechner fertig zu machen kostet Zeit.
Das will ich halt automatisiert machen aber nicht mit Software die es schon gibt.
Mit Powershell sollte es gehen (wurd mir gesagt) 
Deshalb frag ich. Ich hab nur echt keine Ahnung wie ich das automatisiert schaffe.

Meine idee ist halt gewesen, dass ich in meinem Netzwerk auf dem Server einen Ordner hab den ich per UNC erreichen kann und das Powershell script darauf zugreift, sich die software schnappt und installiert


----------



## ComFreek (14. September 2018)

KleinerGrosserMeister hat gesagt.:


> Das will ich halt automatisiert machen aber nicht mit Software die es schon gibt.


Und warum möchtest du das Rad neu erfinden?


----------

